# Building a fish tank, some questions from a newbie



## cuticom (Dec 14, 2006)

I picked up a book a few days ago, which had a lot of info about building an entire tank with a filters as well. Anyway it got me thinking about building a tank, My Dad is willing to help me build one, but obviosuly need to do some research first.

What it would be is a divided tank for my four betta fish, designed with them in mind. Filtered and heated as well. At a petstore we saw an idea for a filter that I'd like to try with it. The Filter was a divided section at the back of the tank, running the full length, with bits of charcoal (or carbon not sure), foam and some other stuff to provide surface area for bacteria. The tank we saw was a homemade affair, used to display the bettas that were for sale. I cant remember how the filter worked entirely but the wtaer ran through a channel that looking straight on at it looked like this, the lines being pieces of glass. Could anyone tell me what that style of filter is called? So I can google it?









Also we are either thinking of entirely building the tank, or buying a basic tank then putting in dividers and filter.

So Just a few more questions LOL, what would be easier? Building the whole thing or starting of with a base?

If you did build it would it be easier with a wooden frame?

I'm thinking about a 10 gallon tank being the minimum size so 2.5g per betta as a minimum, would that be okay for them?

Does anyone know of some really good sites with building a tank? LOl sorry for all the questions, I just love the idea of the inbuilt filter and making a tank, plus I got my Dad intrested, thats more then i can say for the other daughter/father bonding things I've tried. Me and my Dad are way to similar in some aspects so often plans for building something have ended up with both of us refusing to listen to the other LOL.

Thanks
Emma


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

Before you try to make a custom tank you might want to practice on another tank. buy a cheap small glass tank and take it apart and reseal it. If your cutting glass yourself which I don't suggest cut a piece for one side of the practice tank and see if it fits. I think you should get glass cut at a store that way you don't have to worry about that part. Its just a suggestion but I wouldn't want to start a custom mistake and pull one of those beginner mistakes.

I'm not sure how well wood does for framing a tank. It might swell when wet or with seasonal temperature changes. I would buy a plastic frame if you looked there are probably stores online that sell the top and bottom frame of the tanks for several sizes.

I think that would be called something like a 5 stage filter. Maybe not 5 but multiple stage filter. I think the usually have a sponge, filter floss, activated carbon, and other stuff. If your going to put this in your tank you are going to want more than a 10g because this will take up space and you wont really have as much space for the fish. 

Go for a 15g long if you can would give the betas a little more room. I dont know any sites to help you with this but check on this forum and a few more they might be able to help.


----------



## cuticom (Dec 14, 2006)

We definately wouldnt be cutting glass ourselves LOL

From hwta I could get out of Dad, using a wodden frame would mean the glass is attatched to the frame as well as sealed to each piece, so when putting it together it's easier for everything to stick.

We cant practice on a smaller tank, they cost at least $50 each from our local pet store, anything smaller then about two foot is molded plastic

Thanks
Emma


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I was thinking more of the walmart 5g glass tanks usually $5-10. I'm not sure how well wood will work but it sounds like it would look great.


----------



## cuticom (Dec 14, 2006)

I live in country Australia, so no walmarts etc. Just a good old independant warehouse style pet store, that of course sells saddles, bridles, massive troughs etc LOL. Oh and a few tanks of fish LOL.

I'll have a look at prices and designs and see how it goes. We did work out what to do with the Bettas if all else fails at least LOL. My Mum has a ten gallon aquarium she uses for taddies, which are rescued from the pool. We can stick dividers and a small filter and heater in that and it'll do, wouldnt look that good tho LOL.


----------



## cuticom (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmm just chatting to Dad, as we hadve the betta dilemma sorted, I can do what i wnat with a tank, and Dad hasnt vetoed a large tank yet either. He does wnat plans that are proven to work before we start tho. So who has instructions and photos on building a tank, any type of tank? LOL

Emma


----------

